# Goat Show Results w/ Pictures



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

It took us 3 hours to get to Kendallville. The girls and boys were very tired Saturday evening after that long haul. Once we got everyone settled they crashed and slept for a good while.

Delilah & Hannah (Hannah's the flashy doe.)

















Zepher









I got up about 6:30AM Sunday morning and got the chores done. I watched the judge and heard him say repeatedly at the show not to over udder the does. He wanted the udders soft, he wanted the does to walk normal. I liked him. He was super nice. And he looked at each doe. He didn't just glance and place by size...
This show is the biggest one we have been to.

Here is Delilah in her class. 16 Goats total.

















Delilah placed 2nd. I was soooooooooo happy. 

















Hannah's class had 10 goats in it and she didn't place well, I knew she wouldn't since she's gets placed lower each year. She got 8th. 

















Hannah's pictures after showing.

















Georgia's class had 18 goats in it and she also didn't do very well. She got 16th. 

















Then just some photos.

Milo & Zepher









Georgia









Delilah- Crashed after showing. lol









Hannah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations on Deliha's placing. As to the Hannah I dont understand how she could place so low, she is a beautiful and correct doe. :shrug: 

I know with the Junior Does the judge said that general appearance gets most of the points so you have to show them off at their best and if the does doesnt walk right she gets placed lower.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! :wahoo: They all look nice to me, but I'm no expert. Any of those udders would milk better than my ND's! :ROFL:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats with Delilah.  I agree,I think your does are all beautiful and correct. eeeee... my first show is Wednesday. lol


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I believe the show was judged fairly. I have shown Hannah under various judges. Each year she's placed further down. I may save my money and not show her at the Argos show. All depends if I have the extra money, if I do, I will, If I don't I wont. Lol. The Argos show has two rings so I am showing Delilah in both of them. Georgia in one (My niece will show in the other ring.) and if I show Hannah she'll probably be shown in both rings.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! :thumbup: You did really well.


----------

